# Tortured souls soundtrack



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Something along these lines........ can mix a lil something else up later with more tortured souls 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/w6vcKKrd/04-Demented_eternity_of_pleasu.html


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah its alright thanks for posting, i live near SF


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice to see another SF Bay area haunter on here !


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Why not use that track that's been going around the net for years that is supposedly a recording from an deep well drilled in Russia that they recorded the sounds of Hell from. It's an obvious fake, but would mix nicely into your haunt's soundtrack.


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

Sure where can i find it?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I just pulled it up on youtube, bad recordings,......... muffled,hard to really hear any clear "tortured souls", think someone could make a better one than this gerbling......


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually that's probably about as good as the Hell recording gets. Not sure if they made the original that way to make it sound like an amateur recroding done at the bottom of a pipeline, or what. The recordings been floating around the net since around 2001 or 2002. I agree in listening to it again someone here could probably make just as eerie a recording in much better listening condition.


----------

